# Pocket Knife Only Round 2 - Voting



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

*Pocket Knife Only - Round 2*​
*Which Slingshot Do You Like Best?*

Blade00.00%Barky Bow #100.00%Barky Bow #200.00%Tyrone851124.88%GHT #11331.71%GHT #200.00%Magic Torch 10012.44%Barky Bow #337.32%Aefr49.76%RatGod1337.32%You'llshootyereyeout49.76%The Gopher1024.39%Charles12.44%


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who participated in the second round of the Pocket Knife Only contest. Below is a link to the original thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40817-pocket-knife-only-round-2/

Please Vote!

The winner will receive a nice little care package from me!

Thanks again to everyone who participated! Here are the choices:

Blade



Barky Bow #1



Barky Bow #2



Tyrone8511



GHT #1



GHT #2 The one on the right is #2



Magic Torch 100



Barky Bow #3



Aefr



RatGod13



You'llshootyereyeout



The Gopher



Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GHT #1 speaks to me for some reason.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Gopher's ball inside the handle is tough. Matt's thumb rest model is cool. I like 'em!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ratgod's almost has the face of the school nurse that used to come in for penis inspection day...right down to the upturned lip of disgust. I think I've been groomed to vote for that sling.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a tiny GHT fork and it is awesome. This is a shape I associate with him for sure. Really great for a shooter that melts into the hand.

Good luck to all the entrants.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, everyone!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

Barky bow #2 and RatGod


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, that takes care of that! GHT is the champion! Congrats and thanks again to all who participated.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats to GHT!!!! And congrats also to all who participated .....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to GHT and well done to all the carvers who entered! Cool thread. Do we get to see the prize package too?


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

HAPPY DAYS !!! Thank you Gopher for running this fun competition and thanks to my fellow entrants and those who voted for me.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well done GHT, and thanks Gopher for the cool contest and all who entered.


----------

